# Mother's day BBQ sauce or crap!!!! I don't have any sauce sauce



## drtheo (May 10, 2020)

So I am not a BBQ sauce guy, I am more of a bark and vinegar finishing for pulled pork kind of guy.

So we are having pulled pork for lunch / supper today and I did not have any sauce for some visitors that wanted sauce.

This is what I came up with, it is a basic recipe modified to be a bit better.

1, 1/3 cup ketchup
1 cup ACV
1cup brown sugar
2 tsp each salt pepper and cumin
1 tsp garlic powder
4 tsp honey
4 tsp bourbon
4 tsp smoked paprika

And simmer on stove


----------



## hawtsauc3 (May 10, 2020)

My mom always made one in a pinch out of ketchup a dash of mustard and Pepsi in a mini crock pot. I’m sure there’s more to it but it was pretty good


----------



## fivetricks (May 10, 2020)

Only thing I see missing is molasses


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 10, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> Only thing I see missing is molasses



Oh yeah!

I even like using molasses in brines.  
Just cut back on the sugar if the recipe calls for it.


----------



## jcam222 (May 10, 2020)

I made up some of 

 chef jimmyj
 j finishing sauce. For half I doubled the brown sugar (swerve) and added a few tablespoons of sugar free ketchup. Several friends said it was the best bbq sauce ever had. I’ll have it in my frig always now.


----------



## drtheo (May 10, 2020)

Molasses is something I did not have on hand


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 10, 2020)

drtheo said:


> Molasses is something I did not have on hand





I always keep a big ol' bottle of Wholesome  brand organic unsulphured on hand. 
It's good for adding to sauces and beans.
Heck,  I even use a little bit on briskets to help the rub stick.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 10, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I made up some of
> 
> chef jimmyj
> j finishing sauce. For half I doubled the brown sugar (swerve) and added a few tablespoons of sugar free ketchup. Several friends said it was the best bbq sauce ever had. I’ll have it in my frig always now.



If you wish, make a double/triple Batch for your friends or share the recipe. That is one of my favorites. I too add more Sweetener, as my Yankee Kids prefer sauces sweeter.



SecondHandSmoker said:


> , I even use a little bit on briskets to help the rub stick.



I read that as BISQUITS. I smear Molasses on Biscuits to help the Bacon Stick!...JJ


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 10, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I read that as BISQUITS. I smear Molasses on Biscuits to help the Bacon Stick!.




Oh!  That too!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 10, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> If you wish, make a double/triple Batch for your friends or share the recipe. That is one of my favorites. I too add more Sweetener, as my Yankee Kids prefer sauces sweeter.
> 
> 
> 
> I read that as BISQUITS. I smear Molasses on Biscuits to help the Bacon Stick!...JJ




Now Jimmy,  you know us southern boys will put blackstap on anything.
I reckon that is why to this day I detest sugar in corn bread.  
That's what molasses is for!


----------



## jcam222 (May 10, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Now Jimmy,  you know us southern boys will put blackstap on anything.
> I reckon that is why to this day I detest sugar in corn bread.
> That's what molasses is for!


When I was younger I was allergic to chocolate or at least they thought I was. I grew up drinking molasses milk when my brother got chocolate milk.


----------



## tanglefoot (May 10, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> Only thing I see missing is molasses


And maybe a good dose of Frank's red hot.


----------



## fivetricks (May 11, 2020)

He already listed straight vinegar


----------



## zwiller (May 11, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> When I was younger I was allergic to chocolate or at least they thought I was.


WOW.  Same here.  Never heard of anyone else have this...  No one remembers how/why/or when but totally fine now.  

Definitely not a sauce guy myself especially on PP but always have FBR for "those people"    who want it.   That said, Chef JJ finish sauce would be what I'd typically serve for PP for a party etc.


----------

